# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loje

## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje loje tjeter vetem per ju:

http://www.stormwerks.com/linked/stuf/ballgame.html

----------


## StormAngel

http://tucows.sympatico.msn.ca/games...ownloads.shtml

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.firingsquad.com/games/

----------


## StormAngel

http://sven.bild.de/spiel.php

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.try2hack.nl/levels/

Ja edhe nje loje tjeter interesante. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.eagames.com/

Lojera teper interesante do gjeni ketu. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.gamerival.com/index.cfm?play=408F7F95 - Kill Bin Laden!   :pa dhembe:

----------


## StormAngel

http://onlinegameworld.com/getconten...s+Games&id=193

Per ata qe kane qejf zhonglimin. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.xenini.com/lojrat.htm
54 lojra per download. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.asile.org/citoyens/numero...erreurs_en.htm

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.rei-net.org/index.php?page=play&id=29

----------


## REJDI

avash mer se dole me exess flood hahahahaahh  :perqeshje: 

shko re futi nje bilardo ne yahoo se o bish fare duke lujt online me kinezet :d

----------


## StormAngel

Bilardo luanim me Stterolla dhe Cyclotomic. :buzeqeshje: 
S`jane kineze po me hapen duke me fitu.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Car ke bo re??? E ceshte kjo? Kokashta

----------


## StormAngel

Te gjitha keto jane loja. :shkelje syri: 
Shume te mira bile.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ska me te mire se Counter Strike...Kot lodhesh  :ngerdheshje:  Respekt

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/choosenumber.html

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë kam luajtur shumë lojëra përpara por i kam lënë. Në kohë të fundit më ka hallakatur Need 4 Speed 2. E tash edhe Underground.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.scenta.co.uk/reverse/

----------


## StormAngel

The power of ZOOM!


http://zoomquilt.machwerk.ws/zoom.htm

----------

